#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Industrial Power System Grounding Design Handbook

## mdm

Hi,
Can any one upload this U.S electrical design based book for industrial sys grounding.


"Industrial Power System Grounding Design Handbook"

by J.R. Dunki-Jacobs  F.J. Shields  Conrad St. Pierre



Thanks & Regards
mdmSee More: Industrial Power System Grounding Design Handbook

----------


## josefreitas

please share if you find

----------


## f.ghezeljeh

Please share

----------


## moon619

please upload

----------


## vampiris

mdm, search on internet for the following books: "Grounds for Groundind" Elya B. Joffe - Kai Sang Lock and "Practical Grounding, Bonding, Shielding and Surge Protection" Mark Brown - Malcolm Barnes.

You may find them more easily!

----------


## abes

Hello,

I have both books and I also have a paper copy of the Industrial Power System Grounding Design Handbook and I find the latter quite more interesting for power system engineers than the other two. Grounds for Grounding is more focused on electronics and Practical... gives a good overview.
For me it would be very interesting to have an electronic copy of Industrial... I think that as it is not officialy in electronic format that is why we are unable to find it.

----------


## f.ghezeljeh

Can anyone share "Industrial Power System Grounding Design Handbook"?

----------


## josefreitas

please share

----------


## f.ghezeljeh

Please share

----------


## shaileshchvk

Hi can you scan the book & upload for the benefit of the group....????





> Hello,
> 
> I have both books and I also have a paper copy of the Industrial Power System Grounding Design Handbook and I find the latter quite more interesting for power system engineers than the other two. Grounds for Grounding is more focused on electronics and Practical... gives a good overview.
> For me it would be very interesting to have an electronic copy of Industrial... I think that as it is not officialy in electronic format that is why we are unable to find it.

----------


## f.ghezeljeh

Please share

----------


## josefreitas

visit this site and you find many documentation about that and other subjects.
hxxp://www.libgen.info/search.php?search_type=magic&search_text=grounding  &submit=Dig+for

----------


## shaileshchvk

Can anyone share "Industrial Power System Grounding Design Handbook"?

See More: Industrial Power System Grounding Design Handbook

----------


## brom

Please share

----------


## ciy

Anyone, please share this book!
THANKS!

----------


## ciy

Anyone, please share this book!

THANKS!

----------


## user82

Has people read this book? Is it a good book and worth buying?

----------


## gilbertomejiac

please share

----------

